# audio tube



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

who makes a good one or where can i get one.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

tonka will prolly make you one, or they're for sale on virtually every atv accessory website, let me know if ya need detailed sites


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i need one asap for next week.how much and how to get it.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Just an easy google search got me this. atvaudiopipe < I heard this company does a nice job.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks keep em comming


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> Just an easy google search got me this. atvaudiopipe < I heard this company does a nice job.


I bought one from this guy when he first started building them. Real nice guy and good product! This is back before everyone started building their own audiopipes. Hes the original.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we actually have instructions on the website, how to build your own.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats what I did. Cheaper and more fun.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> we actually have instructions on the website, how to build your own.


 thanks


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

here was my first one, i have about three more i gota get going before nats......


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

I need one of these myself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that paint job is awsome! TEAM GREEN! :rockn:


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

yea thanks, and its actually linex we took some of the kawi green paint and used it as a tint to the linex and it came out awesome, i can do them pretty much any color i can get paint in so the possibilities are endless


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey bruterider - what amp and speakers did you use?


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I should have one weds.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

How much are you paying for the materials? I'm gonna build one but I don't wanna buy a whole 10 ft pipe for a ft section and elbows are like 20 a piece.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

use the thin wall sewer pipe. a 2' section and 2 90s cost $35 at lowes


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Does the speaker connect the same way as with the PVC


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i got mine in and it is nice.will be nice this weekend.now i need to get my 12 outlet to be hot all the time instead of switch controled.


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea I want one before Nats I got alittle Mp3 player I think that will work..


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry it took me so long to respond, but those were the polk marine and i can not recommend them, the surround tends to separate from the cone in the heat of summer, i ended up switching to a tsunami, with a pyramid marine amp, im thinking about building a few of them here in the next week before nats.....maybe


----------



## Brute1986 (Mar 27, 2009)

how much do you charge to make one man i am lookin in to buyin on please let me know if u still buil them


----------

